# Ground Turkey Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 7, 2011)

A lady at my wifes work asked about some ground turkey jerky before we went to PA. I mixed it and froze it until we got back.

Yesterday i put in the jerky board and cut.








Some release for the racks



















BBL


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like a good start Nepas!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Al

Got all but 1 rack done.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 7, 2011)

That looks great!!!!!


----------



## slownlow (Nov 7, 2011)

it looks real good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess it looks good but then I'm not into turkey jerky either. Like they say differnt strokes for different folks. You are a nice guy to make some for your wifes friend.


----------



## arnie (Nov 7, 2011)

What did you think of it?

I have access to really cheap ground turkey


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

It looks good, the color is not what you expect with jerky. How did it taste?


----------



## boykjo (Nov 7, 2011)

looks great nepas.... i havent made jerky in a long time.......looks like I should get back to it...... i preferred the ground meat jerky... i made some really good jerky but forgot to write down a recipe and cant remember what I did.......

Joe


----------



## roller (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you put any spices in it or is it just ground turkey ?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 9, 2011)

Roller said:


> Did you put any spices in it or is it just ground turkey ?




Oh yeah i always add my secret jerky spice......and cure.

I think i forgot to take pic of the spice add.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 10, 2012)

nepas said:


> A lady at my wifes work asked about some ground turkey jerky before we went to PA. I mixed it and froze it until we got back.
> 
> Yesterday i put in the jerky board and cut.
> 
> ...


How thick do you roll out the meat before smoking??


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 10, 2012)

Was 1/4"


----------



## grabber (Nov 12, 2012)

Only thing I found with ground turkey that it needs more seasoning, as it tastes bland.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nepas, did you use cure #1, or TQ or some other type of cure?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 17, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nepas, did you use cure #1, or TQ or some other type of cure?


I use cure #1 on my jerky and sausage


----------

